# Thought id post incase anyone is interested in them.



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Just found these on Ebay, and know a few people on here might use them.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/lancre_dancer/m. ... 4340.l2562


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, not available to the US.....


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

GypsyTails said:


> Awe, not available to the US.....


I know, I would've been totally interested in them if they were... I probably would've bought them all! Haha :lol:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I was about to buy them all up too! LOL. :lol:


----------

